# How many eggs would make you eggbound?



## Ljb

Weird question, but i usually have 7 eggs a day, 6 white (200g) , 1 whole scrambled as my second meal. But i'm thinking of having this twice a day because of the high BV of egg protein and its low cost.

Could 14 eggs a day make you egg bound? I know there very binding, and ive had terrible constipation before due to bodybuilding diets...would this amount of egg be fine for the bowels? Besides the foul wind of course, but who cares, my motto is: "If it don't stink, you haven't eaten enough protein"


----------



## Phez

Can't go wrong wit eggs mate never been bound myself, tho if you start having issues just eat more fibre to level it out


----------



## sizar

i had 20 eggs yesturday lol 8 in the morning and 12 in the afternoon no probs


----------



## noid

Am I missing something?

I was under the impression that egg bound was a condition which only female egg laying animals could get when they are unable to pass an egg for some reason. :confused1:


----------



## Phez

noid said:


> Am I missing something?
> 
> I was under the impression that egg bound was a condition which only female egg laying animals could get when they are unable to pass an egg for some reason. :confused1:


Unfortuneatley not all of us are as wonderfully intelligent as you :tongue:


----------



## noid

Phez said:


> Unfortuneatley not all of us are as wonderfully intelligent as you :tongue:


Not all of us are wonderfully argumentative either, it's a gift to some. 

I'm having one of them days. Can you tell? :tongue:


----------



## MyVision

You'll be fine mate, others eat even more than that. Make sure yout eat plenty of fruit&veg during the day, that way you won't have any digestion problems - do your '5 a day' at least.


----------



## Phez

noid said:


> Not all of us are wonderfully argumentative either, it's a gift to some.
> 
> I'm having one of them days. Can you tell? :tongue:


I had one of those days once, the [email protected] still going :thumb:


----------



## M_at

The noid is right.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Egg_binding

Personally I can no longer pass any eggs.....

.....without scrambling them and eating them :lol:


----------



## dudz

wtf is "Egg bound"? I have 6 in the morning and 6 at night and im fine lol


----------



## noid

M_at said:


> *The noid is right.*
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Egg_binding
> 
> Personally I can no longer pass any eggs.....
> 
> .....without scrambling them and eating them :lol:


Woohoo, about bloody time really!

I used to breed bearded dragons so I knew of it from them. My friend lost one to that.


----------



## Nutz01

noid said:


> Woohoo, about bloody time really!
> 
> I used to breed bearded dragons so I knew of it from them. My friend lost one to that.


A fella at work had that with a Gecko.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

noid said:


> Am I missing something?
> 
> I was under the impression that egg bound was a condition which only female egg laying animals could get when they are unable to pass an egg for some reason. :confused1:


hahaha.... absolutely correct pmsl  :lol:


----------



## dtlv

While it's probably best not to rely on any one single protein source for a long time, in the short or medium term that many eggs should be fine. As already suggested, constipation may be an issue so just make sure you get enough fiber.


----------

